
Google Squared is Live: Who Knew Structured Data Could Be So Unhelpful? - peter123
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_squared_is_live_who_knew_structured_data_co.php
======
TallGuyShort
>> Hopefully it's still early days for all of these kinds of tools.

Definitely - I think each product is a great concept, but they need to learn a
lot from the way people are actually using the service, and use that to refine
their programs.

